# Can we say UGH to IBS!



## Shannon_de (May 21, 2012)

Hello all!! I've been battling with IBS for about 10 years now. It started in high school. I was so scared to eat out that I actually lost some weight and I'm a pretty small person to begin with. It started out as cramps followed by going to the bathroom. I took bentyl for a little bit and I actually got a little better. My IBS seems to come in phases. I'll go for a long time without any problems at all then maybe a few weeks of craziness. My gastoenterologist said I had a bad variation of IBS.....I took that as meaning that I can't rule out any foods. I can eat one thing one day and be completely fine and the next time I eat that same food I'll be sick. Going to school and work wasn't hard for me for most of my ordeal. As far as relationships go, I didn't eat much when I first started dating someone new. I'm married now and greatful that I have someone so understanding and supportive. In fact, he has stomach problems of his own that he's been dealing with for the past few months. Up until now, I've been doing pretty good but lately IBS has turned my life a little upside down. I feel nauseous all the time and my stomach hurts more often. It has caused me to be anxious all the time and worry more. I hate feeling sick by the way. Its come to the point where we don't go out to eat anymore. We hardly ever do anything. I want it to go away....this constant nauseous feeling. I thought I was just stressed but this has gone on for months now. I've lost weight again and everyone comments on how skinny I look which apparently isn't a good thing. I try to eat but my nausea gets in the way or the stomach pain makes me not want to eat. I'm trying to stay positive but I feel that its starting to effect my life negatively. My husband and I use to go out all the time and now we don't. I feel like its hurting our relationship. He tries to be understanding but I see the disappointment in his eyes when I say I'm feeling too sick to go out....I know because I'm disappointed too. I'm in school and this has made me skip some classes. I got excepted into a medical program and what worries me is if I'll be able to make it thru class feeling ok. I'm also worried that it won't go away and getting and keeping a job will be too hard. Heck, I don't even work now. It even scares me to think of getting pregnant...I don't think I can handle morning sickness. Ahh...All I can do is try to stay positive and hopeful that this is just a terribly long phase. I know my story is long and I thank you if you read it all. If you'd like to leave words of encouragement or even rant about your own IBS problems, feel free too!!


----------



## spanglish (Mar 2, 2012)

Shannon_de said:


> Hello all!! I've been battling with IBS for about 10 years now. It started in high school. I was so scared to eat out that I actually lost some weight and I'm a pretty small person to begin with. It started out as cramps followed by going to the bathroom. I took bentyl for a little bit and I actually got a little better. My IBS seems to come in phases. I'll go for a long time without any problems at all then maybe a few weeks of craziness. My gastoenterologist said I had a bad variation of IBS.....I took that as meaning that I can't rule out any foods. I can eat one thing one day and be completely fine and the next time I eat that same food I'll be sick. Going to school and work wasn't hard for me for most of my ordeal. As far as relationships go, I didn't eat much when I first started dating someone new. I'm married now and greatful that I have someone so understanding and supportive. In fact, he has stomach problems of his own that he's been dealing with for the past few months. Up until now, I've been doing pretty good but lately IBS has turned my life a little upside down. I feel nauseous all the time and my stomach hurts more often. It has caused me to be anxious all the time and worry more. I hate feeling sick by the way. Its come to the point where we don't go out to eat anymore. We hardly ever do anything. I want it to go away....this constant nauseous feeling. I thought I was just stressed but this has gone on for months now. I've lost weight again and everyone comments on how skinny I look which apparently isn't a good thing. I try to eat but my nausea gets in the way or the stomach pain makes me not want to eat. I'm trying to stay positive but I feel that its starting to effect my life negatively. My husband and I use to go out all the time and now we don't. I feel like its hurting our relationship. He tries to be understanding but I see the disappointment in his eyes when I say I'm feeling too sick to go out....I know because I'm disappointed too. I'm in school and this has made me skip some classes. I got excepted into a medical program and what worries me is if I'll be able to make it thru class feeling ok. I'm also worried that it won't go away and getting and keeping a job will be too hard. Heck, I don't even work now. It even scares me to think of getting pregnant...I don't think I can handle morning sickness. Ahh...All I can do is try to stay positive and hopeful that this is just a terribly long phase. I know my story is long and I thank you if you read it all. If you'd like to leave words of encouragement or even rant about your own IBS problems, feel free too!!


Hi shannon, I know just what you are going threw,at this moment in time i have the same problems,not wanting to go out and my wife has been very understanding,but it makes me feel so guilty.I have had i.b.s most of my life and it has not killed me yet,at 68 years young i have had many weeks /months/years i.b.s.free.After all these years the only advise i can give is try not to worry and get on with your life,it will not be easy but will help to get yuo to those i.b.s. free periods. Good luck and keep well Terry.


----------



## ejc (May 21, 2012)

I was so interested reading your story because your symptoms are so close to mine. I have had ibs for years and can deal with other symptoms except nausea - its so miserable and affects every part of my life! It will get better eventually but while your going through it it seems like forever. It brings on things that you normally would.nt suffer from eg Panic,worry,anxiousness ! Ginger capsules have helped + anti nausea pills from doc. XX


----------



## GraceH91 (May 26, 2012)

Hi,Your symptoms sound very similar to mine and I'm all the way from New Zealand, and I reaaly feel your pain because it is terrible and have had the same thing with not wanting to go out with my partner. I went to a specialist last year and she told me IBS is a lot to do with the mind, so try think positive and tell yourself your okay when your feeling really sick. Definitely try nausea pills and look into other natural remedies for getting rid of nausea.Also, look into the low FODmap diet it has really helped me! Good luck and stay positive!


----------

